# Bareback Volp Style



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I've tried the bareback with Volp's style.
My accuracy is just a little bit less of his :rofl:
Anyway, even if it was my very first time, I can say this is a funny style so I want improve soon.
Enjoy the video


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Super Socio!!! 

I am happy to see that you are going to bareback :king:

You will dominate this style very soon!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

For that matter, who needs a pouch? Best of luck on your new addition to shooting styles. I saw this video some time ago..and with all those glass cases close by!


----------

